# Jiu-Jitsu Clip



## Seabrook (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

This is a lengthy clip that I came across of my former kung fu instructor demonstrating jiu jitsu and wanted your feedback of the video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygqjX5rZN9Y


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 21, 2006)

Very interesting, some moves I've never seen before. They were performed well, although it looked a little scripted - was that the point?
I don't claim to know much a bout ju-jitsu, but from what I have seen and heard, it often is less like that kind of common grappling and is more about getting a quick hold...though I could very easily be wrong.
All in all, good video. 
Got any others?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)

It was not so great, but then neither was most people's back in 1993.

Not sure if it was scripted or they just stopped fighting back as soon as something happened.  But the transistions where poor, the posture was poor and a few of the techniques would be VERY unlikely against a trained grappler.


----------



## MattJ (Jun 21, 2006)

So harsh, Andrew! :waah: 

Taken for the time it was filmed, it is not too bad. It _is_ funny to see the floppy-leg "guard", LOL. But the long-haired guy showed pretty good ability to get dominant position.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)

exactly, for 1993 it's not bad.  Most kung fu / karate schools weren't even considering grappling as a option then.

But by todays standards, they need to cut the fancy stuff and work on their basics.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is what I'm trying to figure out...is today's stuff more advanced as in it has developed since 1993 or has the "real" stuff always been out there and it has suddenly been "discovered"?


----------



## Seabrook (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Any more comments? Good or bad....


----------



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Here is what I'm trying to figure out...is today's stuff more advanced as in it has developed since 1993 or has the "real" stuff always been out there and it has suddenly been "discovered"?


It has not advanced since 93 it is just that the "real" stuff as you call it is now available to everyone, meaning Brazillian Jiu-jitsu. Before this turns into a what about Catch or Judo or whatever argument, just watch every single grappling tape (there are plenty) that existed from before the first UFC and see how many people finish fights like submission fighters do now, I don't think you will find many. On the other hand watch, Gracie in Action 1-2 and you will see the "discovery" for the "evolution" of MMA or submission grappling.


----------



## Dark (Jun 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Here is what I'm trying to figure out...is today's stuff more advanced as in it has developed since 1993 or has the "real" stuff always been out there and it has suddenly been "discovered"?


 
Nothing new and you won't see many BJJ techniques that haven't already been around in judo or wrestling. What you do see now is better training method, namely focusing on the core principles. I've seen judo guys with excellent ground game, but because of the concept of "advanced techniques" allot of people invented useless new holds. What few legit BJJ guys I've met are all about "adavnced skill" with core techniques.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Jul 8, 2006)

"core techniques"

Everyone who gets good at grappling understands two things - core techniques / principles of whole body movement & positional dominance. 

I agree there is nothing new under the sun.


----------

